# Not sure if this is the right forum but...



## vville (Apr 14, 2008)

Not asking for a source and no I dont want to give one away. That being said, is anyone out there getting any small quanities of powder through from china or is it a nogo for any amount?


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 15, 2008)

I don't think anyone can help you.


----------



## jaytc2003 (Jul 18, 2008)

a girl in the uk  has recently died through dnp abuse (think she was 15yrs old) she got it from china


----------

